# Lost my Job Today in the Hunting / Video Industry..



## ImpaleAScale (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really a happy camper
and I dont want to sound like a disgruntled employee.
This job was my dream job, and an unfortunate situation happened to me last week
which caused me to use my vacation time to take care of my girlfriend who was almost killed in a car wreck.
My stuff was at my door today.
I will no longer be filming/editing/ or producing the hit list or scentloks high places.
If anyone knows of anyone looking for a very qualified editor, or videographer, even producer
please email me
[email protected]

Thanks and Shoot Straight!


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

You were fired for using vacation time?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

cityhunter346 said:


> You were fired for using vacation time?


I'm guessing the vacation time was for his "real job"...not leaving him with any for the dream job.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow that sucks!! Where are u located


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

i am sorry to hear that. care to explain how the vacation time cost you to lose your job?


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

That's pretty shady. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## corypetras (Jun 29, 2011)

that sucks man, sorry to hear that


----------



## fryguy519 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, that's terrible. Good luck to you, I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## rjdumas (Nov 30, 2008)

Something doesn't add up. That sucks man hope your Girl friend is ok.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

Good luck. Maybe with enough support on here they will reconsider.


----------



## ImpaleAScale (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm located in Western, KY

I used my vacation time this past week to go to Vanderbilt ER/ ICU to stay with my g/f (was soon to be fiance) after her car wreck.
I notified my employer of the situation. Told him I would like to use my saved up vacation time for this week. He said fine see you monday.
This morning was called into his office and told my services were no longer needed. That the whole ordeal caused me to miss a deadline.
Which I understand, but pisses me off that i busted my ass a lot this year to meet deadlines for other people when they were taking real vacations
or had to go out of town on other trips.


----------



## ImpaleAScale (Aug 16, 2010)

rjdumas said:


> Something doesn't add up. That sucks man hope your Girl friend is ok.


This is what I told him, and then he said
well your performance hasn't been that great.
Then i said "You told me two weeks ago, what i was doing was awesome and you couldnt be more pleased?"


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> i am sorry to hear that. care to explain how the vacation time cost you to lose your job?


.....X2...because i thought vacation time was for those types of situations


----------



## ImpaleAScale (Aug 16, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> .....X2...because i thought vacation time was for those types of situations


Evidently, when you are the boss's wife and you are unhappy you have to do extra work
You can threaten divorce and get someone else fired.


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

Dang sucks man, and I know most would kill for a job like that. Good luck bud.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds more liek they were just lokoing for a reason to let you go and this was kind of there scape goat.... but man that truely sucks.. now all the medical bills and no job....thats low.. real low...


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Vacation time from your editing/filming/producing job or from a different job? I'm still a bit confused. You did the right thing though job or no job, your future fiance takes priority over everything else. Sorry you have to suffer for doing the right thing. Good luck to you and I hope you find more work really soon.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

ImpaleAScale said:


> Evidently, when you are the boss's wife and you are unhappy you have to do extra work
> You can threaten divorce and get someone else fired.


Not to tell ya to what to do but easy man... airing dirty laundry or go with the gut feeling is never a good idea. Specially on THE forum for your industry of choice. Talk a few buddys into going out nd drinking and get it off yer chest. 

Not here where it can do some real damage.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

ImpaleAScale said:


> I'm located in Western, KY
> 
> I used my vacation time this past week to go to Vanderbilt ER/ ICU to stay with my g/f * (was soon to be fiance) *after her car wreck.
> I notified my employer of the situation. Told him I would like to use my saved up vacation time for this week. He said fine see you monday.
> ...


Was going to be your fiance? Did she pass away?


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Not to tell ya to what to do but easy man... airing dirty laundry or go with the gut feeling is never a good idea. Specially on THE forum for your industry of choice. Talk a few buddys into going out nd drinking and get it off yer chest.
> 
> Not here where it can do some real damage.


Agreed, although I would like to hear it.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Possibility #1.....You were not the best employee, didn't over achieve in the bosses eye and weren't his vision of an ideal person to fill the spot. Your liabilities did not out weighed your assets as an employee. 

Possibility #2.....Your employer is a not qualified to lead people, has a history of bungling management decisions, and finds you a threat to his position.

Possibility #3.....Someone filled in for your absence and performed far better than you did, boss was impressed and hired them.

Possibility #4......Boss was under a deadline that could jeopardize future contracts and the future of his business, you forced him into a position to making a hard decision of choosing the business or you......the existence of his business future trumps your needs every time, you loose.


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

hope your future wife is ok and you did the right thing too by the way.i don't think it was you thatmade those 2 shows suck ,it's just that those two shows suck like 4 aces,anything that steve grubber is in so don't get down get motivated(i'll show them) if ya know what i sayin good luck to you and your family


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. If you want to relocate film is a booming business here, but not hunting videos.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Pm sent. Your email isnt working.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Possibility #1.....You were not the best employee, didn't over achieve in the bosses eye and weren't his vision of an ideal person to fill the spot. Your liabilities did not out weighed your assets as an employee.
> 
> Possibility #2.....Your employer is a not qualified to lead people, has a history of bungling management decisions, and finds you a threat to his position.
> 
> ...


Possibility #5.......The boss was to stupid to know there was a deadline to be met when he told you ok see you Monday.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Does this mean there is an open position at Hit List that needs filled? And where can I send my resume?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So Gotta love Sent Lok! Good luck man!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ImpaleAScale said:


> I'm located in Western, KY
> 
> I used my vacation time this past week to go to Vanderbilt ER/ ICU to stay with my g/f (was soon to be fiance) after her car wreck.
> I notified my employer of the situation. Told him I would like to use my saved up vacation time for this week. He said fine see you monday.
> ...


 you do know that is against federal law right?


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

manboy said:


> you do know that is against federal law right?


Differnt states have different laws, I'm not sure if KY is an "At Will" State or not. Moreover, it's only against Federal Law when the Family Leave Act forms have been filled out, which for one weeks use of vacation wouldn't be the case.


----------



## titansfan2104 (Jul 15, 2011)

Different states have different laws..... Some states as long as you are not fired based on race ,religion,age,gender or any other Thing that I might have missed they can fire you for no reason!!!! In Tennessee I worked for one place and the first page of the employee hand book said.... Insert company name here ...... Holds the right to fire or hire based on performance or any criteria they deemed necessary ... Basically unless you could prove thy fired for discrimination, you can do nothing. Federal law will prohibit them to fire you while you are on disability, fmla or any kind of medical leave but does nothing to protect you the day you come back to work. It really depends on how much evidence you have to prove you were wrongfully fired..


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

Would you really want to go back to a company that fired you after you proved to them that they legally couldn't? I would always feel like I was about to get sniped if I did so.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

x boss may just be a huge EDIT, hope your lady is ok, if you are good at your job you will find another.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

I would think with it being in this field their would be some form of binding contract, at least a given amount of time before firing. So I take it there was no initial probation period with a three strikes your out after that. Man that sucks but like I always say, god has a plan for us we just have to follow where he leads us. Good luck


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

Ky is an "at will" state. They can fire you for any excuse besides sex and race. Trust me I kinda had the same thing happen to me a couple years ago. Not exactly my dream job like working in the hunting industry but it still sucked.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

just another reason to support scent blocker. sorry to hear you lost a job you really loved but there are so many shows out there hopefully you could get with another one
good luck


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

First of all I hope your Gf is ok....If you are a good employee it seems like you wil be better off working somewhere else. Every story has two sides but firing someone because they had an emergency seems pretty shallow to me.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

You can rest assured that this wasn't the first nor will it be the last time "management" uses bogus reasons to justify what they want to do to employees.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

everyone should now realize the potential value of the pictures you took of the boss at the office Christmas party


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

BLan said:


> Differnt states have different laws, I'm not sure if KY is an "At Will" State or not. Moreover, it's only against Federal Law when the Family Leave Act forms have been filled out, which for one weeks use of vacation wouldn't be the case.



i didnt say state law......its against federal law......if an employer grants you paid time off, they say yes........then they can't act in recoarse to you using this time.......


----------



## themick313 (Oct 21, 2008)

I lost my job over some dumb EDIT! Like this but honestly the most important thing is your girl is recovering and ok. I would say its easy to find another job but frankly I can't as I went from 80,000 to unemployment and "over qualified" for nearly every job I apply for but family comes first and your girl needs your support so now you have some time to give it... Good luck hope things get better in the near future.


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

This is why they invented those things call blood sucking lawyers ... I am sure you can find one who thinks its worth a day of his life to make this guys life miserable by filing wrongful dismissal if indeed that is what it is.


----------



## kyfats (Aug 6, 2005)

In Ky your employment can be terminated for any reason the employer deems fit.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Will your Union help at all!?


----------



## ImpaleAScale (Aug 16, 2010)

no worries guys 
had fun working there 
no bad words all works out for best


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

NY911 said:


> Will your Union help at all!?


I just shot Mt. Dew out of my nose! I need a laborer to clean my screen now. Thanks!


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

kyfats said:


> In Ky your employment can be terminated for any reason the employer deems fit.


GF most important, but this is crap.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Will your Union help at all!?


Yeah, it's in threads and situations such as these that people don't correlate their hate for unions and their hate for indiscriminate firings. No Union??? Haha, go home and cry to yourself because no one is gonna care.


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

When i got screwed over and lost my job it sucked but lace up your boots and go find another.Shoot me a pm with your rates on the filming an editing


----------



## highview72 (Aug 19, 2009)

Jarocal said:


> Does this mean there is an open position at Hit List that needs filled? And where can I send my resume?


Really? :thumbs_do


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

That is low, I believe that there is some legal action that could be taken. I would definitly look into it and further more I glad you posted it. If a company screws someone like that the world needs to know. You dont treat people like crap and expect someone not to tell. He did what is right. I sure there are two sides to every story but he left to take care of his girl, I not going to throw someone under the bus for that.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

As some have already stated, first and foremost, my thoughts are with your lady and you! The most important thing is her health and well being!

When you have the opportunity, shoot me a PM, I have been tossing around an idea and your talents are needed. I am not sure when or how yet, but I'd be willing to discuss a few things with you with regards to what I have in the works (not all hunting related).

You have my thoughts and prayers and I wish you and your lady a speedy recovery!


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

at will states can legally hire and fire at will unless proven discrimination has taken place. dept of labor will not assist you, state not federal............however, *depending upon what's in your personnel file *and work ethic with a few depositions from colleagues there are alternatives. get an attorney and go to *civil court* suing for wrongful dismissal. you won't get rich but should get a years salary out of it with legal fees covered


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

From experience, unless the state dept of labor finds some sort of discrimination, there will probably be no civil settlement. Dr. Bob


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wishing the very best !


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck. Hopefully you get hired on Jimmy Big Time. LMAO


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

well evidently you did not get fired from your dream job if you just stated you hated working their. this should be a please pray for a speedy recovery not i got fired from my dream job that i hated working at.


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

You should talk with an someone familiar with the Family Leave Act. At the least, it would be unpaid time off, but if she were your wife (I know you said girlfriend) I believe you would have 6 weeks by federal law


----------

